# Dyno on my Stock R34 GTR Vspec II



## Initial_E (Jan 30, 2002)

Had my car dynoed last week. It has a stock motor with a HKS panel filter only. I did 3 runs and the best I got was 223hp at wheel which equals to 274.9hp at flywheel. What do you guys think? Is it normal? I had taken some pic, but my friend has them. I will post them later once I get them.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What make of dyno was it? What gear were the runs done in? 52 bhp transmission losses sounds low to me so your flywheel figure may be more...?


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*I got*

328 on a standard R32 Vspec .. which sounds more like it with 100bhp losses.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dyno*

Was the dyno 4wd or 2wd?????

Guy


----------



## Initial_E (Jan 30, 2002)

It was in 4th gear. Not to mention, I still had the 180km/hr restriction on the car. So, the gas was cut off at about 5800rpm.

It was a 4 wheels dyno. It's an Australian made dyno, but I forgot the name. I have to go home and look at the dyno graph again.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

You won't have reached max power at those revs, was the power line still rising when she cut?


----------



## Initial_E (Jan 30, 2002)

No, it wasn't rising, it was dropping in fact. My mistake in the previous post, I think it reached its max power at around 5800rpm and it got cut off at about 7000rpm. Not 100% sure. I have to go home to look at the dyno graph again to find out. Too bad I don't have a scanner here. I will see if I can take a pic of the dyno graph and post it here.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

OK, let us know.

Peter.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Sounds like the torque curve to me.

unless there is something very wrong with the car.

STD cams hit their peak power at around 7000. even then the engine power will still be rising right up to the red line.

they usually watch the wheel power graph as when it drops off the run can be ended and this usually happens within safe limits of the motor.

could you scan a copy of the graph ?

cheers
Steve


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Initial_E,

From what I heard, Australian made dyno generally have a lower power rating compare to other dyno, plus being a 4WD dyno, the drivetrain lost is quite a bit bigger then a 2WD dyno.

Pong got 290 HP at the rear wheel for his 99 R34 GTR V-spec.

A magazine also got 290 HP at the rear wheel on a 2001 R34 GTR N1.

I think your 223 HP figure is pretty normal, maybe just slightly low, was it a hot day when you dyno your car?

Jeff


----------



## Initial_E (Jan 30, 2002)

Jeff

You mean 290hp at wheel or flywheel. Yes, it was a hot day.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Just wondering what Fuel you are using?

Is it a low octaine level?

Sounds strange, never heard of a GT-R making sub 300bhp, unless it was ill.

Then you say others have measured the same.  

My near standard cars tourque peaked at 6100rpm
and 370bhp at 7200?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Initial_E.............290HP at the wheel on a 2WD dyno.

Hot ambient temperature decrease the HP reading on a dyno quite a bit, especially when the car is stationary.

Scott..........you said your car is near standard........any little change to a stock GTR when it is regarding the intake and exhaust flow increase the power dramatically.

Jeff


----------



## kowalski (Jan 12, 2002)

Just got mine dynoed 3 weeks ago and got 287 bhp at the wheels,the car has chip, cams, some sort of fancy headers and a hks panel filter. Is this good?, also will fitting an exhaust make me a lot more power as i still have the standard one on(shock horror). Sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

BNR34,
Yes I only have an exhaust which has liberated 90 bhp.

I do regard it as pretty standard. Still only run .8 boost,
Up .1 due to the pipe fitment.

So.....What fuel are you using Initial_E?


----------



## Initial_E (Jan 30, 2002)

Scott

97 octane.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Surprised.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dyno Runs*

As a comparison, when Jamies R34 was dynoed in near-stock form it made 228bhp at wheels, which when taking account of transmission losses and temperature correction came out at 320 at engine.

This would make a 223bhp at wheels on a 4wd dyno sound about right for a stock R34.

They are underestimating the tranmission losses.

Guy


----------

